# Steady Rest Mod



## Bruce88 (Dec 8, 2014)

The steady rest for my LMC 8.5” X 16” lathe was not easy to install, it required disassembly of the steady rest clamping plate and installing it from below the bed ways and holding it in place to get the clamping nut started.  This was not easy to do in fact was way more difficult than it should have been.

The design/concept of the clamping plate that I made was inspired by a steady rest clamping mod I saw described on the web site (ToolsAnd Mods For A Home Machine Shop) for a 7” X 10/12/14” Mini Lathe http://www.toolsandmods.com/lathe/lathe-steady-rest (Note from what I understand the bed ways have different dimensions on the 7”lathe compared to my 8.5” lathe).















This is one of my first mill and lathe work, I have no prior lathe or mill experience and I have just been setting up my shop area.  I’m working with a LMC 8.5” X 16’ HiTorque Bench Lathe and LMC HiTorque Mini Mill.


----------



## mikey (Dec 8, 2014)

Good job! Nice execution on a good idea, Bruce, and the pics make it very clear.


----------



## NightWing (Dec 8, 2014)

Couldn't the original plate, hanging by the bolt from the steady rest, be slid under the end of the ways by removing the tailstock?


----------



## darkzero (Dec 8, 2014)

Nce mod, I like it!



NightWing said:


> Couldn't the original plate, hanging by the bolt from the steady rest, be slid under the end of the ways by removing the tailstock?



Yes, but you would still have to remove the tailstock & tailstock stop bolt (assuming the OP uses). This mod is much quicker to setup. But more importantly, if the steady rest needs to be used on the left side of the carriage, the original clamping plate would have to be removed. There's no gap on the headstock side (as far as I'm aware) like on a gap lathe so it can't be slid under the ways


----------

